# Where do the "HDA" & "AC'97" connectors go?



## happita (Mar 27, 2011)

I feel so dumb asking this haha.
I've got an ASUS M4A88-T ASUS M4A88T-M AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Moth... and I don't know where the case's front i/o connectors for the "HDA" and "AC'97" go on my MB. I never knew where they went, so to fill the void where my knowledge should be, I ask you fellow TPUers 
edit: I have an Antec 300 case that these things are in if that helps.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2011)

this is my guess w/o the manual...


----------



## happita (Mar 27, 2011)

Which ones? HDA or AC'97?


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 27, 2011)

^ beat me to it

the one next to it is spdif, which may be for the "hda"?

if your case is worth its weight it should have a keyed plug that'll fit on it one way.

the circled one is AC'97


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2011)

Both plugs fit that header. I always tended to use the HD plug as the AC'97 caused me issues at times.


----------



## happita (Mar 27, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> ^ beat me to it
> 
> the one next to it is spdif, which may be for the "hda"?
> 
> ...



Yea it CAN plug into it, but there are 2 rows on each connector, with 1 pin blocked out on both HDA and AC'97. 

Reading the manual now and it says that the area that sneekypeet circled is in fact for the front panel audio connector.....which is for which 1? The HDA or AC?


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 27, 2011)

Manual here> M4A88T-M



Edit: 



sneekypeet said:


> this is my guess w/o the manual...



Pretty good guess.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 27, 2011)

read number 8 in the jpeg 95Viper posted.


----------



## happita (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks you guys...HDA is for more modern sound and AC'97 is like for legacy systems. I got it figured out now


----------

